# HEC Online Application Problem



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am from USA and I have IBCC and SAT 2. This year HEC Self Finance method of application is online. I am having trouble with application. What should I input in these places it makes no sense at all. This HEC website has so many glitches and errors. 


http://s1214.photobucket.com/user/alexiqbal/media/E4D49DCF-EDA2-457E-9284-76F2A66E74D5_zpsn9biq6ce.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

i think they have fixed to the problem and the deadline is 15th october,


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah they extended the deadline to October 15


----------



## Ikram Ali (Jun 10, 2015)

any info abt when HEC is going to inform us


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

I keep calling them about the merit list for mbbs. They keep saying end of October.


----------



## Ikram Ali (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah thats what they said to me too. Classes at KMC begins on the 26th october and still we don't have a clue about the progress of our applications...BTW what's your aggregate if you don't mind sharing it


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ikram Ali said:


> Yeah thats what they said to me too. Classes at KMC begins on the 26th october and still we don't have a clue about the progress of our applications...BTW what's your aggregate if you don't mind sharing it


67.2 I think. I have IBCC & SAT 2. I am hoping for KMC...


----------



## Ikram Ali (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi everybody. ....did anyone get an email from hec . I have an aggregate of 68% . My choices were kmc amc smc dow....now hec is saying that I have been provisionally accepted for DOW. I wanted to het into a college in KPK . Isn't the merit for DOW meant to be higher than kmc etc. If so then why have they not accepted me for kmc


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

I haven't gotten any email from HEC. 

i also want kmc.


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

let wait, i have 73.16% aggregate, how they managing it,,,i have also not received any email yet, or not sure yet, how they are working

- - - Updated - - -

Hello Ikram, have you received an email, or someone told you over the phone

- - - Updated - - -

what rubbish, i spoke with them and less than my aggregte people are selected, as i only chosen one college, what rubbish, i have tons of emails, that i was not able to select more than one college and online problem was there and giving one option only, i sent all those details to them,, these government departments, hardly care, but i will fight, though frustrated and will not opt even they given,, but this is rubbish,,even most recently on 25th october i sent the same email too, to the person i spoke over phone,,


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

KMC competition is high. Ayub and Saidu is also very competitive . I did not even get one college .


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

how many colleges one could select, as seeing the Ikram email, he selected many and ended up in Dow  which is expensive $13000 better to get into Foundation instead..any how,,, this process was frustrating and so do all processes i have seen, private or government sectors,, students are all the time in stress till decided..

- - - Updated - - -

so where you end up now, in deciding,,Kobe


----------



## Ikram Ali (Jun 10, 2015)

I just got an email.... and what's the merit they shoul have issued ghe whole list to make it fair


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

I really wanted Khyber Medical college Peshawar. But the merit is too high. It' starts at 85 for KMC. HEC told me this. There are apparently more than 100 foreigners who want KMC



2014 and 2015 are both gone for me now. The private sector medical colleges wanted to payed and I was waiting for HEC in the end I didn't get any college.


----------



## Uzairr (Sep 27, 2015)

Be patient don't lose hope Just yet.
Merit has never been that high before, in previous years not more than 30 wanted KMC as 1st choice.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> I really wanted Khyber Medical college Peshawar. But the merit is too high. It' starts at 85 for KMC. HEC told me this. There are apparently more than 100 foreigners who want KMC
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 and 2015 are both gone for me now. The private sector medical colleges wanted to payed and I was waiting for HEC in the end I didn't get any college.


Don't lose hope. The merit had to be high this year as I think last year only dual nationals could apply and this year overseas Pakistani's could apply also. And most of the overseas Pakistani's would have done FSc and hence would not face the dreaded IBCC cut in marks.
I hope you get in KMC but if not and you are still considering private, Fazaia Medical College is starting to take applications and you can get in there. Some other private medical colleges might still be open to Foreign students who will pay in dollars , at the end of the day, it is a business for them and not a holy quest.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Local people who do FSC shouldn't be allowed in HEC. HEC should only accept IBCC, that way its fair to foreigners from USA , Canada etc.


----------



## iahaq (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey guys. I too received an email from HEC this morning. I have an aggregate of 59% and have been apparently provisionally selected for BDS and MBBS in the colleges of Sindh(DOW, Liaquat University Jamshoro, Chandka Larkana). My first choices were all in KPK. How is my current situation plausible? I thought the merit for KPK colleges was less. If they release a proper merit list a lot of the confusion will be cleared.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

If they don't release a proper merit list, I would be very skeptical of their methodology. 
I don't think the merit of Jamshoro or Larkana would be higher then KPK colleges in HEC, but I would be surprised if DOW had a lower merit than KPK.
There is something fishy going on. :!:


----------



## Uzairr (Sep 27, 2015)

iahaq said:


> Hey guys. I too received an email from HEC this morning. I have an aggregate of 59% and have been apparently provisionally selected for BDS and MBBS in the colleges of Sindh(DOW, Liaquat University Jamshoro, Chandka Larkana). My first choices were all in KPK. How is my current situation plausible? I thought the merit for KPK colleges was less. If they release a proper merit list a lot of the confusion will be cleared.


What did HEC exactly say in the email? How did you get 3 offers from sindh? I thought you only get 1 offer.
Did you apply for both MBBS and BDS?

- - - Updated - - -



escalations said:


> If they don't release a proper merit list, I would be very skeptical of their methodology.
> I don't think the merit of Jamshoro or Larkana would be higher then KPK colleges in HEC, but I would be surprised if DOW had a lower merit than KPK.
> There is something fishy going on. :!:


In last years provisional merit list nobody got larkana jamshoro. Only 6 got Dow and they had very low scores that because the HEC fee for Dow is now $18, 000 thats why. 2 BKMC seats were left vacant in the provisional list.
Overseas can only apply for punjab now. Rule remains the same for KPK you need to have a dual nationality.


----------



## iahaq (Nov 3, 2015)

Uzairr bhai, I got 1 offer for MBBS at Chandka medical college Larkana.(1st email)
Then I got an offer for BDS at Dr. Ishrat Ul Ebad Khan institute of Oral Health Sciences(DOW University), and also a BDS offer at Liaquat University of health sciences.(Both in 2nd email)
I was told to submit my documents for verification in both emails at HEC in Islamabad, by the 20th of November.


----------



## Uzairr (Sep 27, 2015)

iahaq said:


> Uzairr bhai, I got 1 offer for MBBS at Chandka medical college Larkana.(1st email)
> Then I got an offer for BDS at Dr. Ishrat Ul Ebad Khan institute of Oral Health Sciences(DOW University), and also a BDS offer at Liaquat University of health sciences.(Both in 2nd email)
> I was told to submit my documents for verification in both emails at HEC in Islamabad, by the 20th of November.


In your MBBS options did you give Larkana? I gave all KPK colleges including Gomal & Bannu. 
Excluding KPK I put down DOW for MBBS. What were your options in MBBS? Did you put Dow as an option.
Whats your preference MBBS or BDS? Will you consider sindh?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

The Punjab HEC seats were abolished. Even in the HEC portal when people were submitting applications it said that Punjab seats are no more. There was sindh and kpk only.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Punjab HEC seats were changed to Open Merit for Foreign students and overseas Pakistani's:
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/rulesnreg_pak_overss.pdf


----------



## iahaq (Nov 3, 2015)

In my MBBS options I gave all KPK colleges first, then the Sindh colleges including DOW. Larkana was my very last option. My personal preference is BDS and I will not consider actually going to Sindh for study.


----------



## Uzairr (Sep 27, 2015)

iahaq said:


> In my MBBS options I gave all KPK colleges first, then the Sindh colleges including DOW. Larkana was my very last option. My personal preference is BDS and I will not consider actually going to Sindh for study.


You'll get BDS in Ayub or KCD in the end because many who are offered BDS will go to MBBS. This happens every year. 
If you look at last years merit list the last person to get KCD had 43 aggregate. Extraordinary stuff this year.


----------



## iahaq (Nov 3, 2015)

Uzairr said:


> You'll get BDS in Ayub or KCD in the end because many who are offered BDS will go to MBBS. This happens every year.
> If you look at last years merit list the last person to get KCD had 43 aggregate. Extraordinary stuff this year.


Yes lad, I totally agree. That's exactly what I'm expecting to happen. By the way what is your preference.


----------



## Uzairr (Sep 27, 2015)

iahaq said:


> Yes lad, I totally agree. That's exactly what I'm expecting to happen. By the way what is your preference.


My preference is medicine in KMC. Seeing as merit is too high this time I'll be happy to get any KPK medical college for now.
HEC probably won't release merit list until after 20 November so if selected we will be more than a month behind. I don't see why it took long for a merit list of about 100 applicants where open merit seats were finalised on 2 october and had thousands of applicants. Extending a deadline by more than 2 weeks also makes no sense.


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

is there a deadline to accept those offers beside submitting documents, as some of you above have multiple offers, so mean multiple seats will be vacant soon


----------



## iahaq (Nov 3, 2015)

azharhshah said:


> is there a deadline to accept those offers beside submitting documents, as some of you above have multiple offers, so mean multiple seats will be vacant soon


Yeah, 20 Nov is the deadline for the current offers.


----------



## Uzairr (Sep 27, 2015)

iahaq said:


> Yeah, 20 Nov is the deadline for the current offers.


Did you reply to HEC mail? Did you reject the seats in your email reply?


----------



## iahaq (Nov 3, 2015)

No, I just didn't bother to reply. If I don't submit the required documents by Nov 20, then this particular offer is cancelled automatically.


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi everyone, i hope this thread is till working. Where did you guys get in then? What are you doing now?
I'm applying this year 2016 and i know that my aggregate will be a minimum of 82 or 83. Do you think i have a good chance of getting into Ayub Medical College for MBBS, since thats the only place I want to go to?
Please help me by answering because I'm really worried.


----------



## iahaq (Nov 3, 2015)

azam.fiza said:


> Hi everyone, i hope this thread is till working. Where did you guys get in then? What are you doing now?
> I'm applying this year 2016 and i know that my aggregate will be a minimum of 82 or 83. Do you think i have a good chance of getting into Ayub Medical College for MBBS, since thats the only place I want to go to?
> Please help me by answering because I'm really worried.


Hi Azam. I don't know about the others but I'm doing BDS at Khyber. With an aggregate of 82 you'll be selected in any college of your choosing. I haven't seen the actual merit list for our year (2015) yet, but I can tell you where I got selected with my aggregate of 59. I was offered BDS in all four dental programmes. I was offered MBBS in every college except KMC. However I received the offers of my preferred schools very late (in January).
You'll probably get the offers you want in your first email as your score is high.


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

iahaq said:


> Hi Azam. I don't know about the others but I'm doing BDS at Khyber. With an aggregate of 82 you'll be selected in any college of your choosing. I haven't seen the actual merit list for our year (2015) yet, but I can tell you where I got selected with my aggregate of 59. I was offered BDS in all four dental programmes. I was offered MBBS in every college except KMC. However I received the offers of my preferred schools very late (in January).
> You'll probably get the offers you want in your first email as your score is high.


Thanks iahaq, your help was much appreciated. I've been a bit worried!!


----------



## iahaq (Nov 3, 2015)

azam.fiza said:


> Thanks iahaq, your help was much appreciated. I've been a bit worried!!


No worries pal. :thumbsup:


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

do i have achance in mbbs or bds in kpk with 66% aggregate?


----------

